# Unterschied Shimano SH-MT 90 zu SH-MT 90L



## chris123 (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Kennt jemand den Unterschied von den alten SH-MT 90 zu den neuen SH-MT 90L?


MfG
Chris


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (15. Januar 2008)

Shimano kennt selber anscheinendn den 90L noch nicht
http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/catalog...<>ast_id=1408474395181667&bmUID=1200385145086
ich finde den irgendwie nicht auf deren Seite.
Hier 2 Texte vom BIkediscount, 90L mehr Gewicht, warum steht hier aber auch nicht.


SH MT 90

Abenteuer/Multi-Sport Off-Road-Schuh -- Das GORE TEX-Futter hält Nässe vom Fuß fern, lässt diesen aber atmen und sorgt so für höchsten Komfort. Natürliches Nubuk-Leder absorbiert den Schweiß. 
Test "bike" 08/2005: "sehr gut"! 


Die VIBRAM-Sohle ist leicht, aber sehr belastbar und aufstandssicher. Geschäumte Zwischensohle mit leichter Polsterung für Komfort beim Gehen. Die Rollösen ermöglichen exakten Sitz sowie einfaches und schnelles An- und Ausziehen des Schuhs und verlängert die Lebensdauer der Schnürsenkel. Die ergonomische Form des Oberteils mit niedriger Ferse verbessert die Bewegung beim Pedalieren.
Empfohlene Pedale: PD-M545, PD-M424
Gewicht: 1024 Gramm (Gr. 40)


SH MT 90L

All-Terrain-Fahren - Ausreichend steif zum Pedalieren, bequem genug zum Gehen. -- Das GORE TEX-Futter hält Nässe vom Fuß fern, lässt diesen aber atmen und sorgt so für höchsten Komfort. Natürliches Nubuk-Leder absorbiert den Schweiß. 
Test "bike" 08/2005: "sehr gut"! 


Die meisten Radfahrer fahren keine Rennen. Sie fahren aus anderen Beweggründen, und die MT-Serie entspricht den unterschiedlichsten Lebens- und Fahrstilen. So ist beispielsweise der MT90 ein Hochleistungsschuh, der sich für alle Offroad-Bedingungen und sogar für einige Wettbewerbe eignet, aber auch auf Asphalt durchaus am Platz ist. Das ist der Zweck der Serie: die Schaffung einer Schuh-Pedal-Plattform, die steif genug ist, um bei jedem Tritt die Kraft weiterzugeben, und doch genügend Komfort zum Gehen, Wandern und sogar Laufen bietet. Die gesamte Linie zeichnet sich durch verschiedene Funktionsmerkmale wie GORE-TEX®-Futter, Schnürsenkelhalter, spezielle Profilkonfigurationen für unterschiedliche Bedingungen sowie modische Optik aus; je nachdem, für welche Zwecke Sie die Schuhe benötigen.
	Hochleistungsschuh für Gelände und Asphaltdschungel
	Dank Vibram®, seit langem bekannt für Qualität und Langlebigkeit, ergibt sich eine Laufsohle, die beim Gehen erstklassige Griffigkeit sowie beim Radfahren Stabilität bietet und den Fuß zuverlässig schützt
	Nubuk-Leder mit GORE-TEX® Membran  wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv und leicht
	Sämtliche Nähte sind gedichtet und bewirken so optimalen Schutz vor schlechtem Wetter
	Geschäumte Zwischensohle mit leichter Polsterung für Komfort beim Gehen. 
	Die Rollösen ermöglichen exakten Sitz sowie einfaches und schnelles An- und Ausziehen des Schuhs und verlängert die Lebensdauer der Schnürsenkel. 
	Die ergonomische Form des Oberteils mit niedriger Ferse verbessert die Bewegung beim Pedalieren.
Empfohlene Pedale: PD-M770, PD-M540, PD-M520
Gewicht: 1138 Gramm (Gr. 40)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris123 (15. Januar 2008)

Hmm, wenn die Beschreibung des 90L wirklich zutrifft, dann wäre es der Allroundschuh den ich suche. Ein SPD tauglicher Schuh der aber auch zum wandern tauglich ist. Mal sehen, werde ihn evtl mal ausprobieren.

MfG
Chris


----------



## Sam-Berlin (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

den Schuh gibt es gerade bei bike-discount.de für 89,90. So günstig habe ich noch nirgends gesehen. Ich bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich ihn mir hole.

Viele Grüße
Sam


----------



## chris123 (15. Januar 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den Schuh gibt es gerade bei bike-discount.de für 89,90. So günstig habe ich noch nirgends gesehen. Ich bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich ihn mir hole.
> 
> ...



Hi!

Leider handelt es sich dabei um den "alten" 90 ohne "L". Zusätzlich gibts ihn leider nicht mehr in meiner Größe (45).

MfG
Chris

edit: Hier mal die Antwort von Bike Discount bzgl. evtl. Änderungen vom alten zum neunen Modell:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Es gibt keine großen Änderungen, laut Shimano wurde nur Produktpflege betrieben. Der Schuh wurde z.B. an vorderen Seiten verstärkt, wie auch auf dem Foto zu sehen ist. Nähte wurden noch besser abgeflacht für ein komfortableres Tragen. Es wurde ein Gutes Produkt nochmals verbessert.


----------



## ingmar (15. Januar 2008)

Ja der alte wird grade überall günstig verkauft, ich habe mir auch ein paar gezogen.  

Die meisten Leute scheinen mit dem alten Modell absolut zufrieden zu sein, wenn er passt. Die Nähte beim alten Modell sind schon TipTop... Imho hat Shimano wirklich nur winzige Details verbessert, und das neue Modell sieht schlechter aus. Dickes SPD-Logo? *Würg*


----------



## chris123 (15. Januar 2008)

ingmar schrieb:


> Ja der alte wird grade überall günstig verkauft, ich habe mir auch ein paar gezogen.
> 
> Die meisten Leute scheinen mit dem alten Modell absolut zufrieden zu sein, wenn er passt. Die Nähte beim alten Modell sind schon TipTop... Imho hat Shimano wirklich nur winzige Details verbessert, und das neue Modell sieht schlechter aus. Dickes SPD-Logo? *Würg*



Hast du vielleicht noch eine andere günstige Bezugsquelle wo ich mir welche "ziehen" kann?


----------



## ingmar (17. Januar 2008)

chris123 schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht noch eine andere günstige Bezugsquelle wo ich mir welche "ziehen" kann?



Nee hab ich auch rausgegoogelt, hibike hatte auch welche.


----------



## Tifftoff (18. Januar 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den Schuh gibt es gerade bei bike-discount.de für 89,90. So günstig habe ich noch nirgends gesehen. Ich bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich ihn mir hole.
> 
> ...



Den 46er hab ich heute erhalten, der Schuh macht wirklich einen guten Eindruck. 40-43 gibts noch


----------



## Eike. (18. Januar 2008)

Ich hab meine "alten" MT90 jetzt eine (oder zwei?) Saison gefahren und bin absolut zufrieden. Sie sind wirklich absolut wasserdicht und auch im Winter kühlen die Füße nicht so schnell aus wie mit normalen Schuhen. Bei Tragestrecken sind sie sehr angenehm, etwa wie leichte Trekkingschuhe.


----------



## chris123 (18. Januar 2008)

fahre am mtb haupsächlich plattformpedale und würde die spd funktion nur am trekkingrad nutzen.

also hat jemand erfahrungen mit den schuhen und plattformpedalen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (18. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mir mal meine von Bike-Discount für 89,90 Euro genauer angeschaut, die haben mir die SH-MT90L geschickt. Das witzige ist, dass die gleichzeitig für 139,90 verkauft werden. Ich tip ja mal, dass kein Unterschied besteht.


----------



## chris123 (18. Januar 2008)

hast du mal ein foto von deinen? optisch besteht ja zumindest ein unterschied...


----------



## Tifftoff (18. Januar 2008)

Hier gibt es das Bild, die beiliegende  Shimano Beschreibung ist noch die alte, im Schuh und auf dem Karton steht SH-MT 90L.


----------



## Eike. (19. Januar 2008)

chris123 schrieb:


> fahre am mtb haupsächlich plattformpedale und würde die spd funktion nur am trekkingrad nutzen.
> 
> also hat jemand erfahrungen mit den schuhen und plattformpedalen?



Macht eigentlich keinen Sinn. Die Sohle ist ziemlich fest und vorgebogen, da stehst du auf Plattformpedalen keinen richtigen Halt. Aber wozu willst du bei Plattformpedalen mit Bikeschuhen fahren? Du wechselst doch nicht während einer Tour das Bike, oder?


----------



## Der Toni (19. Januar 2008)

Sollte man den Schuh vorm ersten Einsatz eingentlich mit Imprägnierspray einsprühen?


----------



## Eike. (19. Januar 2008)

Schadet bei Leder auf jeden Fall mal nicht. Für die Wasserdichtigkeit spielt es aber keine Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris123 (19. Januar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Macht eigentlich keinen Sinn. Die Sohle ist ziemlich fest und vorgebogen, da stehst du auf Plattformpedalen keinen richtigen Halt. Aber wozu willst du bei Plattformpedalen mit Bikeschuhen fahren? Du wechselst doch nicht während einer Tour das Bike, oder?




Nein, stimmt. Während einer Tour wechsel ich nicht das bike, aber ich müsste mir ja sonst 2 Paar Schuhe kaufen(einmal fürs Treckingrad mit SPD Funktion und fürs  Mountainbike ohne). 

Da aber der SH-MT90 meine sonstigen Anforderungen(Wasserdicht, hoch und stabil gebaut, gutes Schnürsystem) erfüllt müsste ich mit ihm nur ein paar Schuhe für beide Räder kaufen. 

Vorausgesetzt er lässt sich gut auf Plattformpedalen fahren


----------



## Tifftoff (20. Januar 2008)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Sollte man den Schuh vorm ersten Einsatz eingentlich mit Imprägnierspray einsprühen?



Ich werde meine  einwachsen, das Nubuk Leder wird dadurch glatt, nimmt aber auch keine Nässe mehr auf.
Hier wird das auch für Goretex Schuhe empfohlen, auf keinen Fall einfetten.

Als Wachs empfehle ich Grangers G-Wax

Hier hab ich mal ein Bild meiner gewachsten Schuhe


----------



## derfati (21. Januar 2008)

Moin.

Ich hänge mich da mal kurz mit meiner Frage rein. Shimano empfiehlt für diese Schuhe die Pedale PD-M770, PD-M540 oder PD-M520.
Kann man die Schuhe auch mit dem PD-M324 fahren? Oder kann es da zu Problemen kommen?
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.
Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Eike. (21. Januar 2008)

Absolut kein Problem. Selbst bei "Käfig"pedalen funktioniert es problemlos, ich fahr zum Beispiel Time Z.


----------



## Eierheinz (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe SchnÃ¤ppchenfÃ¼chse .
Habe mir gerade die MT 90 bei HIBIKE fÃ¼r 89.99â¬ bestellt.
Die machen WinterschluÃverkauf und haben alle GrÃ¶Ãen von 39 bis 47 am Lager. WinterschluÃverkauf/Footwear/Fahrradschuhe.
Davo ab gibt es dort auch noch viele andere SchnÃ¤ppchen.

GruÃ Martin


----------



## Peter K (25. Januar 2008)

derfati schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich hänge mich da mal kurz mit meiner Frage rein. Shimano empfiehlt für diese Schuhe die Pedale PD-M770, PD-M540 oder PD-M520.
> Kann man die Schuhe auch mit dem PD-M324 fahren? Oder kann es da zu Problemen kommen?
> ...



Hab die Schuhe jetzt auch neu und bin mit den PD-M 324 Pedalen gefahren. Gibt keine Probleme.


----------



## cheetahbiker (27. Januar 2008)

Kann man die Schuhe auch mit SPD Pedalen ohne Käfig fahren oder ist die Sohle nicht steif genug. Hab keine Lust meine XTR Pedale gegen welche mit Käfig zu tauschen.


----------



## deko358 (27. Januar 2008)

Fahre die Dinger mit XTR-Padal. Geht wunderbar.
Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## longtom76 (8. Februar 2008)

Wie fallen die den im Vergleich zu anderen Schuhen bzw. Shimano Tretern aus?
Habe die SH-M181 in 48 und passen super.
Wenn die MT-90 ein wenig größer ausfallen hätte ich eine Chance mit Größe 47!?  

Danke.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Tifftoff (9. Februar 2008)

Ich hab Größe 45 und trage Größe 46, also eine Nummer größer bestellen.
Die Schuhe fallen also kleiner aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (11. Februar 2008)

Letzte Woche kamen meine SH-MT 90L und gestern konnte ich sie endlich einweihen. Das sind wirklich tolle Schuhe. Super bequem, steife Sohle und gut laufen kann man auch mit Ihnen. Habe die Schuhe eine Nummer größer bestellt. Das war keine falsche Entscheidung.
Zwar habe ich noch keine "Klettertour" mit den Schuhen unternommen, aber ich denke ich kann sie guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen.
Also erst mal danke für die Tipps.

Wie imprägniert Ihr die Schuhe. Auf so einem Zettelchen am Schuh stand was von einer Nubuk-Pflegecreme. Konnte ich aber in keinem Geschäft finden. Kann man auch so ein Imprägnierspray nehmen?

Danke und Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Tifftoff (16. Februar 2008)

Wachsen


----------

